# Airtel double speed!!...



## khmadhu (May 12, 2010)

I am having  airtel 512 unlimited plan and i am getting double speed 1 mbps 
from yesterday night..?

i did not make any call nor any offers.. but sudden change..!!


have anyone experienced..?


----------



## Kalyan (May 12, 2010)

I think, competition has forced the providers with these plans. I was using Beam cable internet at Hyderabad. I was on 256 kbps UL earlier. it was changed to 768 kbps (thrice the speed) without extra charge. Now I have FUP of 30 GB on 768 Kbps. and the speed changes back to 256 kbps till end of the month. They have changed all the plans accordingly. 128 kbps to 256 kbps, 256 to 768, 512 to 1Mbps, 1Mbps to 4Mbps. I think even BSNL have upgraded the plans.


----------



## clmlbx (May 12, 2010)

AIRTEL will double speed for all ..but it was to be started  from june-july  month ..

My bad-luck me not experiencing anything


----------



## Aerohawk (May 13, 2010)

No such luck for BSNL users. D:


----------



## rajan1311 (May 18, 2010)

i also have got double speed for almost 1.5 months now


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 19, 2010)

Aerohawk12 said:


> No such luck for BSNL users. D:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 23, 2010)

Damn... us bsnl users still get same old speed.... wish they make H500 family of plans from 2mbps to 4mbps


----------



## sysfilez (May 28, 2010)

me too experiencing high speeds with airtel for almost 2months, I use unlimited 256kbps plan


----------

